# Topic Ufficiale: Scuola



## Nick (29 Agosto 2012)

Parliamo delle nostre mirabolanti avventure .


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Agosto 2012)

oh no non me ne parlate, io inizio il 17, faccio la quarta


----------



## andre (29 Agosto 2012)

tra 10 giorni si ricomincia. ultimo anno, me lo voglio proprio godere (prof e studio a parte). da una parte mi dispiace che finisca, dall'altra la sento come una liberazione.


----------



## Nick (29 Agosto 2012)

Io inizierò il penultimo anno (4^) all'ITIS indirizzo Informatica ABACUS, non vedo l'ora di uscirne


----------



## andre (29 Agosto 2012)

Non ho ancora cominciato nessun tipo di compito, voi? Gli anni scorsi ne facevo un po' a Luglio e Agosto, quest'anno non riesco proprio.


----------



## Nick (29 Agosto 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Non ho ancora cominciato nessun tipo di compito, voi? Gli anni scorsi ne facevo un po' a Luglio e Agosto, quest'anno non riesco proprio.



Statistica, Calcolo delle probabilità e Ricerca Operativa: Ho già fatto 40 pagine di quaderno di esercizi, me ne mancano ancora pochi (da fare perchè li controlla)
Informatica: Fatti la maggior parte (li controlla, devo finirli)
Matematica:  (cambiamo prof. e non sono obbligatori, comunque sono robette di Trigonometria che farò qualche giorno prima che inizi la scuola)
Elettronica: Nulla, sono facoltativi. Ho giusto fatto le robe che non mi ricordavo.


----------



## andre (29 Agosto 2012)

Io ho un macello di versioni e qualche libro da leggere però non me ne frega molto, non so perchè


----------



## cris (29 Agosto 2012)

Ahh i compiti... Studiare.... E chi se li ricordava piu


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2012)

mai fatti i compiti delle vacanze,è da babbi. non ti bocciano mica se non li fai.."ho lavorato prof"


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Io ho un macello di versioni e qualche libro da leggere però non me ne frega molto, non so perchè



Ma per la preparazione agli esami di recupero?


----------



## andre (29 Agosto 2012)

No, non ho mai avuto esami di riparazione


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> No, non ho mai avuto esami di riparazione



Allora sei un pò sfortunatello. Io niente compiti.


----------



## andre (29 Agosto 2012)

Lo so, ho dei professori odiosi, ogni anno sti compiti del c...


----------



## Liuke (29 Agosto 2012)

io sono libero libero liiiiiibero


----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2012)

Buahahahah sto ancora godendo! Non vedo l'ora che inizi così sentirò tutti i bimbi lamentarsi e potrò godere ancora di più.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Agosto 2012)

Ahh lontani son quei tempi di bighellonaggio più totale...


----------



## andre (30 Agosto 2012)

Tenterò di godermi l'ultimo anno, saremo i capi della scuola


----------



## federicozzo (30 Agosto 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> Io inizierò il penultimo anno (4^) all'ITIS indirizzo Informatica ABACUS, non vedo l'ora di uscirne



Io anche farò il 4 di Abacus, fortunatamente sono stato scelto per fare il PON C1 che sarebbe andare a cazzeggiare 1 mese Irlanda quindi ritornerò a scuola il 17 ottobre e quindi non sto facendo un ***** di compiti


----------



## Nick (3 Settembre 2012)

Finita Statistica, 32 pagine di quaderno di esercizi 
E intanto mi sto dando al c++


----------



## Nick (9 Settembre 2012)

E il 12 si ricomincia.
Io devo ancora finire Informatica (  ), maledetta quella volta che non ho voluto andare al Commerciale perchè "mi piace il Computer"


----------



## Solo (9 Settembre 2012)

E' quasi ora!


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2012)

blu comprate matite e quaderni?


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

Pronti?


----------



## andre (11 Settembre 2012)

domani comincia l'ultimo anno, sono combattuto, non so se essere triste o contento


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> domani comincia l'ultimo anno, sono combattuto, non so se essere triste o contento



È direttamente proporzionale al numero di puledre nella tua classe


----------



## andre (11 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È direttamente proporzionale al numero di puledre nella tua classe



se questa proporzione fosse vera allora dovrei essere al settimo cielo 
cessi come se piovesse, purtroppo. meno male che ci sono le altre classi


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Settembre 2012)

Che fate ancora svegli?A nanna,che domani ci si sveglia presto


----------



## andre (11 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Che fate ancora svegli?A nanna,che domani ci si sveglia presto


entro alle 9


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

Sono ormai 15 anni che godo come un riccio ogni volta che ricomincia la scuola... Chissà come mai


----------



## Vinz (11 Settembre 2012)

AHAHUAUHAUHAHUAHU godo!!! Godo come un verme!!! Madò se godo!! A fare le versioni e le equazioni, dai ragazzuoli!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2012)

io giovedì inizio...sinceramente per adesso mi va di andare a scuola, gli altri anni non era così


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2012)

Domani si comincia...  ah no


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Settembre 2012)

A scuola ragazzini,so' finiti i mesi dell'ozio e del fancaxxismo.Che goduria comunque,dormiro' di piu' anche per voi!


----------



## Snake (12 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io giovedì inizio...sinceramente per adesso mi va di andare a scuola, gli altri anni non era così



Si si i primi giorni è così, poi


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2012)

Gia' a nanna?


----------



## Solo (12 Settembre 2012)

Quanto GODO!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Si si i primi giorni è così, poi



meglio di quando ho fatto i stage...dalle 9 alle 18 a rompermi le palle


----------



## andre (12 Settembre 2012)

boh primo giorno e spiegano, sti prof del caxxo


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> boh primo giorno e spiegano, sti prof del caxxo



Anche a me. Per fortuna ho fatto solo due ore.


----------



## andre (12 Settembre 2012)

primo giorno e già sto studiando un casino, che palle.


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2012)

Su su.. a nanna che domani vi tocca di nuovo


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2012)

Ditemi, avete preso il ritmo? Dai, tenete duro, a giugno finisce


----------



## yelle (18 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> boh primo giorno e spiegano, sti prof del caxxo


a meno che non sia il primo anno in quella scuola e con quei professori, non vedo dove stia il problema


----------



## andre (18 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> a meno che non sia il primo anno in quella scuola e con quei professori, non vedo dove stia il problema


neanche un "come va?", poi alle riunioni dicono che non c'è comunicazione tra studenti e prof...


----------



## yelle (18 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> neanche un "come va?", poi alle riunioni dicono che non c'è comunicazione tra studenti e prof...


posso concordare sull'importanza della comunicazione, ma non ci metti tutta la giornata a chiedere "come va". E comunque non dimentichiamoci che i professori sono a scuola per svolgere il loro lavoro. Quando si va a lavorare il primo giorno dopo le vacanze mica passi tutta la giornata a parlare con i colleghi. Se lo fai, devi porti qualche domanda.


----------



## Vinz (18 Settembre 2012)

Sono troppo contento


----------



## iceman. (18 Settembre 2012)

Probabile che quando avro' 60/70 anni vorro' tornare indietro nel tempo, ma per adesso GodO


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Settembre 2012)

Io a scuola ci tornerei di corsa.

Però siccome ho passato l'estate a lavorare sotto il sole mentre gli altri si divertivano, godo abbestia ora.


----------



## Nick (23 Settembre 2012)

Da domani si inizia con l'orario a pieno regime, mi stavo abituando ad uscire sempre alle 12.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Sono troppo contento


La mia scuola quest'anno non ha più la rotazione ma i doppi turni e quando non si fa la mattina ma il pomeriggio, l'orario è 13-*17*, in più ho degli amici bocciati quindi è inutile dirti quanto godo


----------



## andre (23 Settembre 2012)

son già pieno di compiti e verifiche, mi son rotto il *****


----------



## yelle (23 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> son già pieno di compiti e verifiche, mi son rotto il *****


dai, su, pensa che quando esci andrà peggio


----------



## andre (23 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> dai, su, pensa che quando esci andrà peggio


non credo.
ho due prof, rispettivamente di matematica, italiano e latino, che credono esista solo la loro materia e ci riempiono di roba. peccato che abbia altre 10 materie oltre alle loro.


----------



## yelle (23 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> non credo.
> ho due prof, rispettivamente di matematica, italiano e latino, che credono esista solo la loro materia e ci riempiono di roba. peccato che abbia altre 10 materie oltre alle loro.


vedrai, vedrai. Goditi questi problemi ora che puoi.


----------



## andre (23 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> vedrai, vedrai. Goditi questi problemi ora che puoi.



io sinceramente non vedo l'ora di andare all'università, poi dipende come ci si approccia alle materie.
io ho scelto lo scientifico e faccio matematica tante ore quante sono quelle di latino in pratica. e di latino a me non frega una mazza.
all'università, anche se alcuni esami magari non sono attinenti alla materia che hai scelto, studi comunque una branca che ti piace, o per la quale provi un certo interesse. io a fare 5 anni versioni su versioni ogni pomeriggio mi sono ampiamente rotto i...


----------



## Canonista (23 Settembre 2012)

Ti tocca.

Purtroppo la scuola, come (quasi) qualsiasi altra cosa in Italia è strutturata malissimo.
Persino in Islanda puoi scegliere durante gli anni di liceo le materie che più ti piacciono e approfondire quanto vuoi il campo verso i quali provi un particolare interesse.

"Meglio una persona che fa una cosa ma la fa bene piuttosto che tante persone che fanno tutto e 'n'azzeccan 'nu ca.zz" diceva un grande saggio...


----------



## andre (23 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ti tocca.
> 
> Purtroppo la scuola, come (quasi) qualsiasi altra cosa in Italia è strutturata malissimo.
> Persino in Islanda puoi scegliere durante gli anni di liceo le materie che più ti piacciono e approfondire quanto vuoi il campo verso i quali provi un particolare interesse.
> ...



si ma poi, ok la cultura generale, però in 18 anni è la terza volta che devo rileggere i promessi sposi e studiarmi ogni volta le stesse cose. ormai lo so a memoria, eppure ogni due anni ce le ritroviamo in programma...non ha completamente senso


----------



## Canonista (23 Settembre 2012)

Anche io mi chiedevo a cosa servissero gli asintoti e i punti di flesso nella vita reale...e di fatti continuo a chiedermelo


----------



## yelle (23 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> io sinceramente non vedo l'ora di andare all'università, poi dipende come ci si approccia alle materie.
> io ho scelto lo scientifico e faccio matematica tante ore quante sono quelle di latino in pratica. e di latino a me non frega una mazza.
> all'università, anche se alcuni esami magari non sono attinenti alla materia che hai scelto, studi comunque una branca che ti piace, o per la quale provi un certo interesse. io a fare 5 anni versioni su versioni ogni pomeriggio mi sono ampiamente rotto i...


si, io parlavo dell'ambito fuori da scuole e università.
Poi riguardo quel che scrivi concordo (anche se io quando sono andavo a scuola non avevo la minima idea di cosa volevo fare nella vita, quindi diciamo che la scuola la scelsi un pò a caso)

- - - Aggiornato - - -



andre ha scritto:


> si ma poi, ok la cultura generale, però in 18 anni è la terza volta che devo rileggere i promessi sposi e studiarmi ogni volta le stesse cose. ormai lo so a memoria, eppure ogni due anni ce le ritroviamo in programma...non ha completamente senso


io i promessi sposi li ho fatti due volte. La prima volta li ho odiati, la seconda ho avuto la fortuna di studiarli con un professori che ne sapeva, e li ho amati. Sto pensando di rileggerlo così, per diletto.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Settembre 2012)

Domani pomeriggio ho il primo compito online. Filosofia.


----------



## Vinz (23 Settembre 2012)

Oh ma bimbi, domani si ricomincia?


----------



## Nick (28 Settembre 2012)

Test d'ingresso di Elettronica andato scandalosamente che non riuscirete mai a indovinare il voto


----------



## Solo (28 Settembre 2012)

-3?


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Novembre 2012)

Per un motivo o per l'altro la scuola é chiusa dal 27-10. Sono 10 giorni. Per quanto mi riguarda é un record.


----------



## Nick (6 Novembre 2012)

8- (leggasi "OTTO MENO") in Matematica


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Novembre 2012)

oggi mi hanno interrogato in 3 materieeeeeeee 

in tecnica aziendale ho preso 7/8, in diritto ho preso 6 e in storia 8.5 

fatta poi verifica d'informatica: formare delle classi java per costruire il campionato italiano di calcio, che prof di mèrdà


----------



## Nick (12 Novembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> oggi mi hanno interrogato in 3 materieeeeeeee
> 
> in tecnica aziendale ho preso 7/8, in diritto ho preso 6 e in storia 8.5
> 
> fatta poi verifica d'informatica: formare delle classi java per costruire il campionato italiano di calcio, che prof di mèrdà



Campionato di calcio? Dai, non è così difficile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Novembre 2012)

domani si manifesta...l'anno prossimo non voglio andà al privato


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Novembre 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> Campionato di calcio? Dai, non è così difficile.



si ok, ma metti il tutto da fare in 50 minuti scarsi...


----------



## Nick (13 Novembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> si ok, ma metti il tutto da fare in 50 minuti scarsi...



Io in 60 minuti ho da fare 4 esercizi del genere 

L'unica cosa complicata è il riconteggio della classifica.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Novembre 2012)

Io ho un libro di storia parecchio complesso. Qualcuno può consigliarmi un libro di storia lineare? Sto studiando l'ottocento e quest'anno studierò anche prima e seconda mondiale (eh si sono in quinto).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Novembre 2012)

oggi fantastica la manifestazione per la città


----------

